# Free gtfinancial newsletter



## reichstag911 (29 June 2005)

http://www.gtfinancial.com.au

The newest edition of the Traders Chronicle newsletter is ready for download from http://www.gtfinancial.com.au/images/email/Issue5-June2005.pdf

In this issue our tip is Oil Search, which we have been positive on for sometime with subscribers enjoying strong returns to date.

Mark Tier, author of "The Winning Investment Habits of Warren Buffet and George Soros" provides owners of his book with a free additional chapter.

He also gives his Hong Kong view of the possibility of the yuan being devalued.

*I DO NOT BENEFIT IN ANY WAY FROM THIS POST*


----------



## RichKid (29 June 2005)

*Re: Free gtfinancial newsletter.*



			
				reichstag911 said:
			
		

> http://www.gtfinancial.com.au
> 
> The newest edition of the Traders Chronicle newsletter is ready for download from http://www.gtfinancial.com.au/images/email/Issue5-June2005.pdf
> 
> ...




Nice chart there of OSH, thanks for the link, one to buy high and sell higher? Let's see how it goes, fundamentals are supposed to be tops for it according to StockDoctor (Tim Lincoln), saw an article a few months ago in Shares mag.


----------

